# Secondary Hypothyroidism



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks to a discussion with Andros, I have realized (after hours of reasearch) that I have seondary hypothyroidism. Although my TSH levels are normal my T3 is below normal and has been for over a year (going back through my labs). I am going to ask my doctor to increase my cytomel (currently on 10mcg) or put me on Armour, however, I get the feeling from her that she is tired of dealing with me. Are there any other ways to help the T4/T3 conversion while I find a new doctor if she isn't willing to do it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> Thanks to a discussion with Andros, I have realized (after hours of reasearch) that I have seondary hypothyroidism. Although my TSH levels are normal my T3 is below normal and has been for over a year (going back through my labs). I am going to ask my doctor to increase my cytomel (currently on 10mcg) or put me on Armour, however, I get the feeling from her that she is tired of dealing with me. Are there any other ways to help the T4/T3 conversion while I find a new doctor if she isn't willing to do it?


Gosh; what prompted that conclusion?

Secondary hypothyroidism: Secondary hypothyroidism occurs when the hypothalamus produces insufficient thyrotropin-releasing hormone (TRH) or the pituitary produces insufficient TSH. Sometimes, deficient TSH secretion due to deficient TRH secretion is termed tertiary hypothyroidism.

http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/sec12/ch152/ch152f.html

I do think you need an increase of T3 and I am very much in favor of Armour for many reasons. Cytomel is fine though.

If your doctor is giving the impression that she is tiring of you, by all means find one that is gung ho about getting you well. What a downer to have a doctor like that who does not care. To think you still have to "pay" this doctor makes me quite agitated.

Selenium promotes conversion of T4 to T3. You may wish to research this. Many of us w/thyroid disease take it for this reason and the fact that it "supports" the immune system. You never want to trigger the immune system for doing so also triggers the "bad guys."


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

I concluded that off the website http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis.htm
I still have all of the hypothyroid symptoms even with a normal TSH


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Gosh; what prompted that conclusion?
> 
> Secondary hypothyroidism: Secondary hypothyroidism occurs when the hypothalamus produces insufficient thyrotropin-releasing hormone (TRH) or the pituitary produces insufficient TSH. Sometimes, deficient TSH secretion due to deficient TRH secretion is termed tertiary hypothyroidism.
> 
> ...


I love Dr. Mercola but sometimes he is not credible.

Here is the difference between primary and secondary and if you really really think you have secondary, I recommend that you have your pituitary checked out for a tumor or some other difficulty.

http://www.umm.edu/imagepages/17126.htm Nice easy to understand images here!

Also, regardless of the cause, I do think you are undermedicated.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

lmitchell said:


> Thanks to a discussion with Andros, I have realized (after hours of reasearch) that I have seondary hypothyroidism. Although my TSH levels are normal my T3 is below normal and has been for over a year (going back through my labs). I am going to ask my doctor to increase my cytomel (currently on 10mcg) or put me on Armour, however, I get the feeling from her that she is tired of dealing with me. Are there any other ways to help the T4/T3 conversion while I find a new doctor if she isn't willing to do it?


I read that selenium helps and you can get that by eating some brazil nuts every day rather than buying a supplement.

My chiropractor recommended I take a supplement called t-100 that appeared to contain dessicated thyroid, other glandular parts, several different seaweeds, and a few other things I can't remember off the top of my head. I have a thread on it somewhere. I never took it because I was too scared. Read somewhere that supplements like that do actually contain glandular parts, but since they are unregulated, you never really know you are getting a consistent dose. I also did not want it to skew any lab results and make my doc think I did not have a T3 issue when I finally saw her.


----------



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Andros,
Thank you for your reply. I understand the difference, however, you are right I am still undermedicated and I imagine that is leading to alot of symptoms that are being considered "fibro" right now that I think the additonal T3 will help with.

Lavendar,
I like your ideas however, I will probably take your approach and suffer through this for a while until I can find someone to treat me. If I start taking someting and they want to draw labs, I don't want them getting a false reading. I will take your advice and look at some alternative doctors and maybe ask around and see what I can find. I do need to up my iron due to my white blood cells but I will talk to my Rheumy next week about that.

Thank you both for so much help and input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> Andros,
> Thank you for your reply. I understand the difference, however, you are right I am still undermedicated and I imagine that is leading to alot of symptoms that are being considered "fibro" right now that I think the additonal T3 will help with.
> 
> Lavendar,
> ...


When it comes to any "secondary" illness, one always wants to find the "primary" in order to get proper medical intervention. Both things have to be treated but in most cases, treating the primary helps..................a lot!

Have you had a ferritin test?
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If your ferritin is below 50 then you are likely deficient and would need to supplement w/ iron.


----------

